# Venison burger question.



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

I want to make our own ground venison for burgers, spaghetti, etc
I don’t have a grinder but do have a food processor. Can I use it to make the burger meat & what are your venison-pork ratio?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

That's a personal taste and texture choice. What do you like?

I want to know that I'm eating venison so I like no additions especially if the ground venison includes some better cuts of the venison, not just trimmings. I can add more fat, as in cooking oil or olive oil while cooking. Made me hungry for spaghetti.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I bought the grinder attachment for my kitchen aid mixer and it does a great job. You could try the food processor...never hurts to try.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you are going to use a food processor, make sure the venison is in roughly 1" cubes and slightly frozen.

Why ruin the venison by adding pork?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a grinder is a good investment 

food processor works but you have to do small batches or you get some of it mush while the rest is still chunks.

I cut all the tallow I can off and grind no pork needed you can always add an egg if your trying to get a patty to stick together when you cook it.

I bought a LEM big bite #12 3/4hp grinder several years ago and do not regret the purchase at all I grind 3-4 deer a year 

I used the kitchen aid grinder for many years it worked ok also better than most of the small department store type grinders that burn up doing 3-4 deer worth of meat at one time , small grinders run for 10 minutes , bag up the meat and let them cool , then 10 minutes 

the LEM is done with a deer in about 15 minutes and will just keep grinding them for as log as I ever managed to feed it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the waxy mouth feel or gamey flavor people think about is almost always from the tallow and not the meat. remove the tallow it is a very high temperature melting fat. it is also what holds the flavor of the plants the deer is eating people complain about being able to taste a cedar swamp deer , but they don't notice it was a cedar swamp deer if you cut the tallow of .


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Cabin Fever said:


> If you are going to use a food processor, make sure the venison is in roughly 1" cubes and slightly frozen.
> 
> Why ruin the venison by adding pork?


I was always told pork had to be added otherwise the burger meat would be to dry. 
That's the only way I heard it being done.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the waxy mouth feel or gamey flavor people think about is almost always from the tallow and not the meat. remove the tallow it is a very high temperature melting fat. it is also what holds the flavor of the plants the deer is eating people complain about being able to taste a cedar swamp deer , but they don't notice it was a cedar swamp deer if you cut the tallow of .


Yes, all is removed. That's interesting! Thank you


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got $25.00 (*WALMART*) a nice meat grinder for doing small lots. I used one for years I got for a couple dollars at a flea market.










You can remove the handle and use a corded or cord less drill on slow speed so you don't have to crank.
If you really want some thing putt a pully on it and run it with a sewing machune motor.

No way I want any pork in my venison. I deer hunt for the venison and if I want pork I will get a pig off the farmer.

*Bret told you the secret add a bit of cooking oil or olive oil, I have never had problems with a patty falling apart.*

OH!!!! yes you can use a food processer to grind your meat cut in small chunks first, they do it all the time on TV cooking shows. they use those food processers for about any thing.

I like my Kitchiner # 8, You can put a couple deer an hour thru it.



 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you will never notice too dry in pasta sauce, chili , sloppy joes or similar

In meatloaf with eggs and catsup also not an issue.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> sloppy joes


'sloppy does'


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes we call them sloppy does also but not every one gets that.

I like mine with extra onion.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh no don't add pork to venison,that's sacraledge!!


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Ok then add some olive oil for burgers for the glue so to speak?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We also use our kitchen aide food grinder. Works just fine. Hand grinder sometimes as well. Cheap and functional.
No mixing meats with deer, just add your oils, anything from olive to lard, and go baby.
Also no one method for processing and cooking deer burger; there are thousands and very many good ones.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

We prefer to get a big fresh chunk of beef fat from the butcher....adding some to the venison allows it to cook better with some fat in it...yep no tallow or silver skin is allowed here....don't add pork because it won't keep in the freezer like venison and beef do....for folks that know the best beef has marbling...it also works by adding some to your fresh meat when grinding....if you never tried it, you should.

be


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

takes forever in the food processor and doesn't do a good job. the grinder shown is what my son has also same as mom used. I don't have one but I should. I can easily get one around the corner at CT. I do add a little sour cream to the venison and mix for the patties. son likes it better that way. ~Georgia


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

15% pork fat here, all our burger goes into link sausage. Even add 15% to rabbit meat in sausage links----that is some good Stuff.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Buy or borrow a grinder if you don't have one. Food processor might make a mess of things.
I never add anything to my venison burger. Like someone else said, why ruin it. If you want pork or beef, eat pork or beef.

Venison ground by itself does not make the bast hamburger patties, because it has no fat (it's healthy) and they won't stick together well. One or two flips on the grill and they fall apart. You can be careful with them and do one flip in a skillet, and you will need a little olive oil to keep them from sticking.

Here is my recipe for killer deer burgers:
2# ground venison
2 eggs
splash of A-1
A sleeve of crackers crushed to powder
Some minced onion

Blend all of this stuff together real good like meatloaf and make big thick 1/4 - 1/3 pound burgers. Wrap a full slice of bacon around outside edge of each burger tightly and toothpick in place. Cook on a hot grill 7-9 minutes per side, flip once and serve. Most of my friends prefer them without a bun, just a little ketchup, some Franks, or some A-1 on the side.

Plain venison burger will be fine for all your other burger recipes; spaghetti, meatloaf, etc.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I just make the meat loaf 

about 3 pounds ground venison defrosted.

a very large bowl 
2 onions 
3-4 bell peppers
minsed garlic or powdered garlic
Ketchup
about 6 slices bread cubed 
paprika , and whatever other seasoninng you like 
diced pickles 
3-4 eggs 


just mix it all up good with your hands int he big bowl

a large #12 skillet sometimes the #14 make a big mound of it leave some room around the edges for the juices 

cover in Ketchup and bake an hour at 350

you can always make meat loaf sandwiches


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

I am a fan of venison only!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

now I did it , I got myself hungry for venison meat loaf and I just pulled 4 pounds ground out of the freezer.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

I stopped frying meat patties on the stove top years ago.got tired of the mess's i get out 4 to 8 LB's of the meat in question at time.in which i add 1 packet of beef flavored onion soup mix (powdered form.with dehydrated onion) to every 4LB's of meat.then make all the 1/2 pound meat patties i can.then bake them at 350-375 degrees for 45 minutes.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> I was always told pork had to be added otherwise the burger meat would be to dry.
> That's the only way I heard it being done.


My good friend is single and specializes in cooking venison. He seldom has store bought food in his house. I guess it all depends how a person likes the taste but he adds pork to the sausages and sometimes a bit of pork to his burgers. I know one thing I love his cooking. I will take venison over store bought beef any day. As a matter of fact I just had moose the other day. It was just fried up with garlic, onions and it was incredible. It seems to satisfies me more then beef.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

shawnlee said:


>


Man, you just made me take some venison out of my freezer. Going to give your receipt a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I just make the meat loaf
> 
> about 3 pounds ground venison defrosted.
> 
> ...


I just took about 5 pounds of venison out of the freezer. Think I will give your receipt a go as well as a burger receipt somebody else mentioned. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess we know how to wake up the wisconsin crowd,eh?
I did buy a 3/4 hp grinder way back when I could hardly afford it. glad many times since that I did.
no pork in my venison. I filet and trim the venison to a fault. 
If you want to test meat for gamey flavor, fry it..
I do not make hamburger patties out of venison. 
except for a couple of choice cuts, I grind up the whole deer.
I make cowboy beans with venison. my wife uses beef.
no comparison which is best.
for sausage, you have to add some lean pork, not pork fat.. about 20%. otherwise the sausage gets mealy .
for any hamburger, adding a packet of Lipton onion soup mix is a great way to go.
grinding meat in a food processor heats it up.
would take forever to grind up one deer. 
the big meat packers add ice to meat while they are making hot dogs.. .
.....jiminwisc....


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

LostCaper said:


> I just took about 5 pounds of venison out of the freezer. Think I will give your receipt a go as well as a burger receipt somebody else mentioned. Thanks for sharing.


How'd you like this recipe??


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I guess we know how to wake up the wisconsin crowd,eh?
> I did buy a 3/4 hp grinder way back when I could hardly afford it. glad many times since that I did.
> no pork in my venison. I filet and trim the venison to a fault.
> If you want to test meat for gamey flavor, fry it..
> ...


I still love a venison roast cooked with a pork roast. Makes the best gravy!! 
I'll take the shoulder and make hot venison for sandwiches too, mmmmm


----------

